# Hatchling feeding



## Justin (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I had my S. pretiosa ooth hatch on saturday and I have to re-order some fruitflies as the ones I have are too big for them, so will they be ok to go hungry until Weds?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah. They will just eat each other.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been told not to feed them till 2 days after they've hatched anyway :roll: , so they should be fine.


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

They are fine.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup they will be ok. Mine didnt eat until day 4 and as Rick said, if they get hungry by then, they'll eat each other.


----------



## TNeal (Aug 7, 2007)

I just wanted to add one thing. You would be amazed at how big a meal those nymphs can handle. You must have the fruit fly D. hydei, they are the larger species. Even though I do culture the smaller ones, D. melanogaster, for my baby mantids most nymphs can eat the larger D. hydei in a pinch.

If you need some D. melanogaster let me know.

Tom


----------

